# Watched the movie American Sniper last night



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Anybody else seen it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

waiting for dvd


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

well was it good?


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I am poor and the movies are expensive. Also I don't like going to the movies because that is just wayyyyy too many people in a small area, especially if I have to drive into town. I'll wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray and watch it in surround sound


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I saw it on Monday. Well done and recommend to all.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Saw it Sunday, 1st time in a theater in 15 yrs. Go see it now, don't wait


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've heard it's very good.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

may or may not have watched downloaded copy, it was very very good!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't like the ending. The ********* had the US on top/in a big building. The US could see with drones exactly what was happening, and was in direct communication with them in the building. Why they didn't send a reliveing force to surround the building and take out the RHs between the floor level and the roof I don't know. Since they were surrounded, it dosent make sense that they were able to escape by shinnying down a metal pole to get to their trucks.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Great movie, everyone should see it. I completely understand why so many lefties hate it.


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought it was an evenhanded presentation of what amounted to some pretty tough sleddin'.

- cryhavoc


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

My son said the movie was true to the book, except for two scenes.


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I used the phrase "*********" over on another board... 
a moderator gave me a point of correction.. 

the item used on muzzie heads is a sheet. 
and we should be more pc and not refer to them as rags. 

the proper terminology, I was informed, is that they should be called 
"sheet heads." 

so... I try to use the proper term now! 

bunch of sheetheads!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the land of lack of free speech for some. I will loose my job if i say BS, I must say "male bovine fecal matter"


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Did get to watch it two weeks ago in our small town. Line out front for two blocks. Lucky to find seating!

Good movie, lots of dedication to his fellow soldier and beliefs, lots of strife shown in family matters, as well as doing the job.

Stills of the funeral played as they were showing credits. Not a person got up to leave, out of maybe 150. That's not the usual at movies I've attended.


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

saw it Tuesday... 
highly recommend it


----------



## Joe_Dirt (Sep 27, 2012)

mov.egrift.com/

No need to pay theater prices


----------



## Cropduster (Feb 7, 2015)

I want to see it.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Anybody else seen it?


Yes. Great movie. Thinking about walking a mile in his mocs after it. It was definitely one of those that will be better on the big screen.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

saw it in the Red box and picked it up watched it last night , very very good movie 

I can't think of a movie that Clint Eastwood has Directed that was not good

I shoot with some veterans hat suffer from ptsd , thankfully they seem to be further along and better able to identify when they shouldn't attend our regular shoots 

I sometimes wonder what my father in law isn't telling us about his time in Vietnam , he won't talk much about it and won't touch a gun at all.


----------

